# Taylor King to transfer



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://duke.scout.com/2/742312.html

i figured all you Duke-haters would like this as its own separate college hoops central thread

Villanova and Gonzaga are mentioned as possibilities. Ben Howland probably wouldn't take him back. :raised_ey


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh I figured he would be a big hit at Duke, guess I was wrong. Kid should be able to contribute somewhere he shoots it well and he can rebound. He would be a lot better if he could handle the ball well and was slightly more athletic. TM is he a big loss or no?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I always liked him for the 2 reasons you mentioned. As ACC play started, he completely disappeared. I don't know what happened to him. It was like a chain reaction. He took poor shots, he lost confidence, he played poorly all around, K yanked him (too short of a chain - diferent discussion for a different day), he lost more confidence... It's hard to say whether or not he's a big loss. When Zoubek and McClure came back, he lost a ton of minutes. I think he saw Elliot Williams on the way and Olek Czyz coming and saw his minutes diminishing even more. He's a good ballplayer, so as much as I hate to see him go, it's probably best that he go somewhere else.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What!?!? Wow. His minutes seemed to get cut as the year wore on, but this really shocks me. Ugh, why would he go to Villanova?

Wisconsin could use him, he'd fit right in with that haircut


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man I like him...this disappoints me


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gonzaga - isn't that where all the white trasnfers go? :| Nova would be a stupid choice, IMO.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Davidson could use another shooter when Curry leaves


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^NH (in reference to geaux tigers) 


He can come to South Bend and play next to Harangody. But i'm seriously confused as to why he didn't play more. As good a rebounder as he is he could have at least played a little inside for the Blue Devils. Yes he is more of a natural Small forward but he couldn't have been any worse than who else you had in there. Oh well hopefully he pans out some place else.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I never like the signing to begin with. SHould have went to UCLA


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Gonzaga - isn't that where all the white trasnfers go? :| Nova would be a stupid choice, IMO.


Gonzaga would be a decent choice, Nova would be stupid. Why not think about Michigan? He would be a good player in Beileins system.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> But i'm seriously confused as to why he didn't play more. As good a rebounder as he is he could have at least played a little inside for the Blue Devils. Yes he is more of a natural Small forward but he couldn't have been any worse than who else you had in there. Oh well hopefully he pans out some place else.


Cause he was a floater. I have a feeling that's part of the reason he didn't play a whole lot. Just thinking back - prior to ACC play, he'd shoot quite a bit from outside, but he also got in there and mixed it up a bit. Especially in that Wisconsin game - he was all over the place. I don't remember that kind of thing out of him at all once they started with conference play... I like that Michigan idea.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Michigan is a terrible program, I would never go there. He should go to some good program that has an extra available scholarship after someone declares early for the draft. USC, Arizona, and Stanford all seem like good choices since he's from the West Coast. Also I guess UCLA, but I don't think he would be very welcome in Westwood. Maybe play for Herb Sendek at ASU even though they aren't losing a scholarship.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Michigan is a terrible program


Spoken like a true Wisconsin fan. They are pretty bad, but I think that's what they hired Beilein for.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp it seems Duke loses one of this guys every year. Whats going on TM, is Coach K losing his touch?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm hearing from a little birdy that it is all but in print that he's heading to Spokane.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't blame him for transferring after seeing his minutes drop like that. Gonzaga seems like the most likely place he would go to, but you never know. 

Maybe there was a correlation between Duke's struggles down the stretch and King's minutes dropping. He was a very good player and it was a mistake for the Blue Devils to let him get away.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't want him at Gonzaga, no scholarship for him at the moment which would mean someone would have to leave unless he would pay for his own schooling for a year while he sited out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not quite sure why you are all saying that Villanova is such a bad choice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He wasn't a bad player. I really think Coach K has got to find a way to add a press to his system, because the days of keeping 11 man teams happy with zero minutes for guys 8-11 are over. Players want to play and King was smart enough not to wait until his junior year with a year of eligibility remaining.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Can somebody supply me with a link for the new scholarship rules? I had thought that Div I had been reduced to 11 scholarship spots but in reading the ruling against Long Beach State they are being reduced from 13 to 12 men's basketball scholarship spots as part of their NCAA sanctions. So are the 12 and 13 spots not full ride scholarships and that's the difference or is it something else?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There was PT for King when he hit shots,there would be PT for him next year if he hit shots.When he doesn't hit shots he's not helping the team and you can't go on playing him since he hasn't been able to contribute elsewise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

13 rides. If graduation rates are low, you can lose scholarships (and this is a rule that won't be enforced on the majors).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> There was PT for King when he hit shots,there would be PT for him next year if he hit shots.When he doesn't hit shots he's not helping the team and you can't go on playing him since he hasn't been able to contribute elsewise.


He can rebound too, coach K could have used him as a combo forward. He couldn't have been any worse than any of the other inside guys Duke had or just didn't use. He hopefully will get a chance to prove himself at Gonzaga or Villanova.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^Hence the problem. K couldn't walk out on the court during games and lead him to the paint. Kid had to stop camping on 4' behind the arc.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> ^Hence the problem. K couldn't walk out on the court during games and lead him to the paint. Kid had to stop camping on 4' behind the arc.


Was Singler any better though?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How is that Boateng fellow doing by the way?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Was Singler any better though?


Yes... the last 3 weeks? No. Did Duke suck as a whole the last 3 weeks? Yes. Taylor King sucked the last 2 months. Big difference.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Yes... the last 3 weeks? No. Did Duke suck as a whole the last 3 weeks? Yes. Taylor King sucked the last 2 months. Big difference.


The last 8 games of the year, Singler went 27-80 overall (33%) and 7-35 from 3 point range (20%). He only shot 34% from deep the whole season. Maybe Singler is a guy whos minutes should be cut next year.

When King was given 15+ minutes per game, he was very effective.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> When King was given 15+ minutes per game, he was very effective.


I already commented on this.



> Maybe there was a correlation between Duke's struggles down the stretch and King's minutes dropping.


No offense, but that statement is ridiculous.



> The last 8 games of the year, Singler went 27-80 overall (33%) and 7-35 from 3 point range (20%). He only shot 34% from deep the whole season. Maybe Singler is a guy whos minutes should be cut next year.


Your original statment...



> Was Singler any better though?


You were referring to the ENTIRE season, right? Then don't give me stats from the last 8 games. I answered your question as if you were talking about the whole season, not the last 3-4 weeks of their season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

King only got minutes in the games which he played well in...So you're chasing your tail with that argument.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i know this is a little off topic, but does anyone still think singler is a star player?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone going to write off a freshman after 4 poor weeks?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a bit of a stretch, and I'm not saying they're correlated for sure, but what do you attribute Duke's struggles to down the stretch? When Taylor was playing, Duke was winning. When Taylor was on the bench, Duke was losing. King was an effective player that was being wasted on the bench in the 2nd half of the season. 

Singler is a decent player, but he did not have the year that he was supposed to have based on how highly he was scouted.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

SIngler isn't a power forward...He's probably going to end up playing the SG at least part of the time if he plays in the NBA.Playing defense against bigger players wore him down IMO.He was really good most of the season and then he faded.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> It's a bit of a stretch, and I'm not saying they're correlated for sure,


"bit of a stretch" = understatement



coolpohle said:


> but what do you attribute Duke's struggles to down the stretch?


come on now :|



coolpohle said:


> Singler is a decent player, but he did not have the year that he was supposed to have based on how highly he was scouted.


ACC FOY

Someone go get me the real coolpohle


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, Hickson should have won it, but there wasn't crap for freshman in the ACC this year anyways. Heck, I'd take Oglesby before I'd take Singler.

Nevertheless, you can't refute the fact that King was being wasted on the bench. I guess they'd rather have Thomas' useless minutes out on the floor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Heck, I'd take Oglesby before I'd take Singler.


:laugh:

Your memory is really, really bad tonight, bro. It seems all you remember is the month of March.



coolpohle said:


> Nevertheless, you can't refute the fact that King was being wasted on the bench. I guess they'd rather have Thomas' useless minutes out on the floor.


I'd agree with that. Although he was pretty big against UNC in Chapel Hill.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thomas played defense...He gave them toughness.He was vital to them because they didn't get that from anyone else...YOu really don't know much about Duke do you?Anyone who thinks King should have played over Thomas is flat out crazy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oglesby? He was straight garbage. I'd take all the VaTech freshman and Gani Lawal before I take that kid.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Oglesby? He was straight garbage. I'd take all the VaTech freshman and Gani Lawal before I take that kid.


But he was CASH against Duke and UNC...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> YOu really don't know much about Duke do you?


No, he does, which is why this is all quite puzzling. :thinking2:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> anyone going to write off a freshman after 4 poor weeks?


i was ready to write him off the first time i saw him play. tons of hype for no reason. it obviously doesn't help him though that if he were to make the nba he's a purely one position guy(sf) and he'll probably never get a chance to play that in college.

king leaving duke isn't much of a loss for duke. from what i saw of him this year, it's going to take a couple of years before he is able to consistently contribute on a good team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i was ready to write him off the first time i saw him play. tons of hype for no reason. it obviously doesn't help him though that if he were to make the nba he's a purely one position guy(sf) and he'll probably never get a chance to play that in college.
> 
> king leaving duke isn't much of a loss for duke. from what i saw of him this year, it's going to take a couple of years before he is able to consistently contribute on a good team.


Duke is a basketball team. They very seldom have one star player. Singler is a very good player, who happened to play poorly down the stretch. You have to remember is more of a 2/3 and he isn't playing with a true Point Guard (or at least one that creates well for his teammates). You put him on a team like Texas, or K-State team that feed off of one players abilities he would be much more effective and would probably average around 17-20 points a game. I think he was a little overranked coming out of High School but he is still a damn good player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Duke is a basketball team. They very seldom have one star player. Singler is a very good player, who happened to play poorly down the stretch. You have to remember is more of a 2/3 and he isn't playing with a true Point Guard (or at least one that creates well for his teammates). You put him on a team like Texas, or K-State team that feed off of one players abilities he would be much more effective and would probably average around 17-20 points a game. I think he was a little overranked coming out of High School but he is still a damn good player.


they seldom have star players? jj redick, sheldon williams, boozer, dunleavy, jason williams, battier, etc. all star players in college. i'd say it's more like duke almost always has star players, if we're talking about college of course.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Singler is a solid player as shown for most of the year. A bad stretch of play during his freshman season and some of you are writing him off that quickly? 

Singler will be an NBA player and I'll bump this thread back up when he's drafted.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> He wasn't a bad player. I really think Coach K has got to find a way to add a press to his system, because the days of keeping 11 man teams happy with zero minutes for guys 8-11 are over. Players want to play and King was smart enough not to wait until his junior year with a year of eligibility remaining.


The fact that he didn't get more playing time in most games down the stretch--especially in the West Virginia game--is pretty unforgivable.

I can't blame him at all for wanting to leave. 

And TM, I was much more concerned with Singler camping out around the arc than King.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Diable said:


> Thomas played defense...He gave them toughness.He was vital to them because they didn't get that from anyone else...YOu really don't know much about Duke do you?Anyone who thinks King should have played over Thomas is flat out crazy.


Thomas and toughness shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> When King was given 15+ minutes per game, he was very effective.


What is this an Andrea Bargnani thread? This is excuse #19 out of the documented 106 excuses for Andrea Bargnaniu.

LOL, this thinking is very flawed. He only plays 15 minutes when he is shooting well, so of course when he plays alot of minutes it includes his better games. 

When he sucks you can't keep him on the floor for 15 minutes because he brings little to the table.

So you can't say if he played more he would be better... extremely low correlation.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Singler is a solid player as shown for most of the year. A bad stretch of play during his freshman season and some of you are writing him off that quickly?
> 
> Singler will be an NBA player and I'll bump this thread back up when he's drafted.


Yeah, and Tucker was a 1st round draft pick, too. I'm sure Singler will play in the NBA, but not for long.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> Oglesby? He was straight garbage. I'd take all the VaTech freshman and Gani Lawal before I take that kid.


Straight garbage? I'll take a guy who can shoot 41% from deep on my team any day.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> When he sucks you can't keep him on the floor for 15 minutes because he brings little to the table.


But you can keep Singler on the floor?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

He jacked up a lot of stupid threes...the only shots that seemed to go in were the one's against Wisconsin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> He jacked up a lot of stupid threes...the only shots that seemed to go in were the one's against Wisconsin.


Hahahaha, yeah no kidding.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats not good to hear, I bet they get a recruit next year that is better than him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I never liked him. Maybe it was because he destroyed my high school one too many times, but anyways... Every time I saw King play at Duke, he'd just jacked up threes. Wide open lane, he steps back and chuck up another 3. I can see why he didn't get much burn after a while. I never saw much variety in his game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

King to kick off first of three visits with trip to Villanova​


> King, who was given his release from Duke earlier this month, will visit Villanova on Friday, and intends to take in Gonzaga and Southern Cal


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's from LA, he's GOTTA end up at USC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i could see Gonzaga though... what better way to be hated EVEN MORE by UCLA. :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

King had planned other visits, but decides on Villanova[Size]​



> "It just couldn't be a better fit for me," King said. "It wasn't about getting it over with. I wanted it. This gives me the best opportunity to start right away."





> The 6-foot-6 forward gives Villanova something it desperately needs -- a solid outside shooter.


:lol:

BULL. whatever dope wrote this article obviously didn't watch too many Duke games this season.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

You're way too hard on him, TM. He's a very solid outside shooter.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Already decided on Nova? I mean with having to sit out due to the transfer you'd think he'd at least visit everybody on his list.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is his last chance in the NCAA most likely. You'd think he'd want to explore all options before committing.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Good, I didn't want him on GU at all, I thought USC would of been a better fit for him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> You're way too hard on him, TM. He's a very solid outside shooter.



I hope Mr. Icy Hot shows up for them in conference play


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> I hope Mr. Icy Hot shows up for them in conference play


At Villanova? He just might now that he will be playing with a Point Guard who can create off the dribble. Your right though he does struggle with consistency.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Rids said:


> Already decided on Nova? I mean with having to sit out due to the transfer you'd think he'd at least visit everybody on his list.


He doesnt have to sit out the entire season, I think just a semester; as he was released from his scholarship. bball or TM can clarify this for me


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you have to sit out a full year. Since he finished the year with Duke, he'll have to sit out the next two semesters, which is fall 08 and spring 09. That's how I always interpreted the rule. The guys who only sit out half the year typically leave their first team before the start of the spring semester.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to sit out a full year. Since he finished the year with Duke, he'll have to sit out the next two semesters, which is fall 08 and spring 09. That's how I always interpreted the rule. The guys who only sit out half the year typically leave their first team before the start of the spring semester.


yeah, I think nim is right.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nim is correct. However, he'll be on the bench this coming season, cheering against Duke when the two schools play. That'll be weird.


----------

